# Truing Motors



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Who trues and balances Pancake Arms?


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Home


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Daniel Cardinale of DC HO Motors has done great work for me. Be aware that if the stacks are REALLY off center that the armature may not perform well even if it has been trued and balanced.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Rich, I clicked on his website and couldn't see any pricing. Is he still opened?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The pricing and contact info was on his website a couple of months ago, perhaps he is taking some time off. I checked my address book to see if I had his e-mail address, but it was not there. You could try Dynamic Armatures.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Never had any luck with Dynamic.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Finding good Fray or ECHORR SS armatures has been a major problem for me. I have bought dozens of NOS Aurora armatures and only found a few that were even worth bothering with, most of them were beyond redemption. If the stacks are off center to start with they will need to be trued and when that is done each pole will have a different mass. When the poles are energized they will generate magnetic fields that are not equal in strength. An armature like that is not likely to be competative. My experience has been that if a lopsided armature is trued and balanced it might get you a good top end but it will not have much punch coming off the corners. 
Because of the problems finding good Aurora armatures HOCOC allows Dash 2 lamination 16 ohm armatures in its T-Jet SS class. Those armatures have concentric stacks and commutators and usually work well without having to be trued or balanced.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

bolts69 said:


> Thanks Never had any luck with Dynamic.


Maybe I was just lucky recently, or RC changed his delivery times but within the last month, I bought and had 2 arms in my hand 5 days after I made payment. I'm very happy with his balanced and trued arms and service. I did ask for an estimate on delivery time in my initial email to him. He does customer arms too. Note that there were no big races anytime soon when I had ordered. May be different now with the nats coming up in June. 

Dominic


----------

